# Happy Easter To All!!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Sending along a Few Easter Flowers, Compliments of My Neighbours Green Thumb.*

First Of All though *"Chucky"* would like to do the same and express* His Well Wishes Also,... * and a Big Thank You for The *Great Salads * All The Neighbours Supply Him with Throughout The Year! i.e…..* WE Plant It! HE Eats It!*

I Trust this will find You ALL in *GOOD HEALTH and GOOD SPIRITS.* (Mental and Liquid)
=======================================================================










=======================================================================










=======================================================================









=======================================================================









=======================================================================









=======================================================================

*It Gives Of Itself, Willingly, With Love And Joy…... So That The Cycle Of LIFE May Continue.*










=======================================================================

*Warmest Regards To All: Rick*


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

And to you, sir ! :=)


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely pictures Rick. I was wondering why my computer suddenly smelt all flowery  Warm regards to you and yours as well.

David


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank You Gentleman! Always MY Pleasure!!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Happy Easter to all.

Thanks Rick but you've posted in the wrong forum. This should be in "projects", as I see the "Wood" chuck….


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Same to you good buddy


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

happy easter brother

and to all enjoy


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Happy Easter to you and yours.

Karson, Linda and David


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Happy Easter all

Mike


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Happy Easter everyone !! Thanks for posting the great pictures Rick.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Well! This is NICE!! *A Non-Shop Talk Forum where Everyone is Being SWEAT…Um….Sweett… Still doesn't look right?? !! How about *NICE NICE!!*

Thank you ALL for your responses and Compliments!

*David*: "Happy To Meet".

Best Regards To ALL: Rick

PS: We must do this More Often. LJ's is a Great Site with a Great Bunch of Woodworkers!!


----------

